# 93 240 (s13), Front lip spoiler??????



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Does anyone make a front lip spoiler for a 93 240?????


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Tons and tons and tons and tons and tons of front lips are available. Just about every JDM parts company makes a lip or kit for the S13,, in addition to stateside companies. You should have no trouble finding a nice lip if you fish around a bit on the old intarweb.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

I have done several searches and have yet to find a front lip spoiler. Front bumpers yes but front lip no. If you know of so many places could you please name one, it would really help me out. 

Thanks.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

PDM Racing.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks


----------

